# Comment créer un dossier dans Mail ?



## aspro321 (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous. C'est vraiment une question de newbie et je m'en excuse, je suis nouveau sur MacOsX, plutot habitué à windows et outlook, je cherche à créer des dossiers dans Mail 3.5 pour classer mes couriers. Je ne comprends rien aux concepts de dossiers et boites "intelligents". J'ai essayé de créer un "nouveau dossier de boite aux lettres intelligente", mais ça apparait toujours en grisé dans le menu BAL.

Ma configuration : 
Macbook 13"3
Mac os X 10.5.6
Mail 3.5
Messagerie Gmail

Merci


----------



## Taz33 (5 Avril 2009)

Manip classique


> Le petit "+"en bas à gauche de ta fenêtre Mail
> et tu choisis "Nouvelle boite aux lettres..." pour dossier classique
> ou "Boite aux lettres intelligentes" pour lui assigner des règles.


Pour la suite..., ton compte Gmail est déjà configurer dans Mail ?


----------



## aspro321 (5 Avril 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, je vais essayer.
Sinon, oui mon compte Gmail est déjà configuré. Autre petite question en passant, je voudrais récupérer mon carnet d'adresse depuis un compte yahoo, dans quel format l'exporter ? CSV ? Avec des virgules ou des points virgules ?


----------

